# York AC unit not working..



## jcherryj (Jul 4, 2012)

I have a York H2RA036S06D air conditioner that is 12 years old. The lights went out Friday and when they came back on the outside unit would not start. I cycled the breakers in the house and did a quick check for loose wires at the outside unit. If I spin the fan when the unit is trying to start, the fan starts; but the compressor does not because no cool air comes out of the vents in the house. This seems to indicate that I have a bad capacitor in front of the fan. I did not take the unit apart to get to the compressor to do a wire check there. Does this capacitor affect the compressor also, or did something else die when the lights went out? The unit was re-charged last year. Before the lights went out, the unit was able to keep the house livable. 



  Can you tell me what size unit this is and is it big enough for a 2800 square foot, 3 level home in the Washington DC area?



  Thanks


----------



## kok328 (Jul 4, 2012)

You can google your unit to see what size it is.
I would speculate that for a home of that size you would want around 3-4 tons of A/C.
Unless you open the panel on the compressor unit, you won't know if the compressor uses a separate capacitor than the fan does.
Could be the compressor windings shorted out with the outage or burned up from improper volatage during the off/on of the power.


----------



## nealtw (Jul 5, 2012)

Perhaps you have a surge protecter in line.


----------



## moshei (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello,

 suggest you check your breakers going to the A/C unit inside at your main breaker box and out side at the A/C. Flip the breakers to off and then back to on. Give us more info!


Good luck.


----------



## kok328 (Jul 6, 2012)

He cycled the breakers so that shouldn't be a problem.  the fan works but, seems to have a startup problem.  The compressor isn't running.  Check line voltage, test the cap and compressor windings.
Check for a blown fuse if you have a fused disconnect.
Could be that the fan is 120V and the compressor will definiteyly be 240V.  I'm thinking this is the most likely problem given the electrical storm.


----------



## jcherryj (Jul 8, 2012)

I am working on replacing the capacitor, which is a know issue, and take it from there. I did a little research and discovered as usual that the builder installed a unit that was too small for the house. According to the BTU rating, it is a 2.8 ton unit. A three level house of this type should have had a 4 ton unit installed. At this point in time I am more fed up than surprised. He could have installed the correct size, tacked on the extra $500 to the price of the house and no one would have cared. At lease then my summers would have been more comfortable.


----------

